# Enlon sander parts



## tomwilson74 (May 15, 2020)

I just bought an Enlon Oscillating spindle sander and Jointer. I need some of the rubber sanding spindles and a set of blades for the jointer. Anyone know where I can find parts for these. Got a good deal I think. $50 each, at an estate sale.
There is still some tools for sale. Mostly professional grade stuff. Paden City, WV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2020)

Jointer knives should be standard size, grizzly may have them. Just measure the ones you have, length and width.
Spindle sander sleeves you'll need to know the shaft diameter and length of the rubber spindle. Keep on mind you may have to space the sleeves you find or shorten them to make a different brand work. You may have to get creative with older not so common machines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 15, 2020)

Amazon used to have a good deal on Freud jointer blades in all the standard sizes, haven't bought any I'm a few years though. Let's see some pics Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (May 15, 2020)

https://www.supergrit.com/view.php?pg=OSSSandingDrumsandSleeves

There's where I bought rubber drums (and sanding sleeves) for my oscillating spindle sander. I've been happy with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## tomwilson74 (May 15, 2020)

They need some TLC. They belonged to a 96 year old WWII veteran. He and his twin brother were part of a B-17 Bomber crew in Europe. The tools in their shop haven’t been used for around five years. Lots more for sale too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2020)

That spindle sander is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 15, 2020)

That thing looks serious. Sometime, tell Greg and I what motorcycle is next to it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> That thing looks serious. Sometime, tell Greg and I what motorcycle is next to it.


Those are bicycles, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (May 15, 2020)

Fat tire mountain bike and a Columbia bike. Used to have a Road King parked there but got to old and arthritic to ride.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (May 15, 2020)

That sander must weigh close to 300 pounds. Took three men to load it in my truck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 15, 2020)

That spindle sander looks just like the Grizzly, different color, I wouldn't be surprised if it was made in the same factory, I think you may be in luck there. But they ain't cheap from grizzly as I recall. We had to replace one where I worked and was surprised at how much the part cost....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MteerMan (Apr 25, 2021)

The Enlon Dealer in Clarksburg WV did close down years ago. Yesterday 4/24/2021 I found the guy that owned the building where the business was located. they did not pay rent so he kicked them out, he has all the tools that were in the warehouse. I just bought 4 tools from him for a very reasonable price. and he has a lot more. here is the only one I brought home Yesterday. the other he has to get out of the second story of his building so I can go get them. STILL in the SHIPPING CRATE 20 ish years old. and exactly like the Grizzzly $1049.00 plus $179 S&H 









1 HP Oscillating Spindle Sander at Grizzly.com


<h1>G1071 1 HP Oscillating Spindle Sander</h1> <h2>A sander to satisfy the needs of both the professional and serious hobbyist.</h2> <p>The big 25" x 25" table of the G1071 1 HP Oscillating Spindle Sander makes cabinet doors and other large projects a breeze to edge sand. <p>The solid cast-iron...




www.grizzly.com

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## tomwilson74 (Apr 25, 2021)

Could I get some contact info? I need some parts for mine.
EDIT: Tom, please PM him your email, that is not allowed in the open forum.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 25, 2021)

Man thats a nice machine!


----------



## MteerMan (Apr 25, 2021)

tomwilson74 said:


> Could I get some contact info? I need some parts for mine.


he does not have parts but according to the manual, all parts match the Grizzly.


----------



## tomwilson74 (Apr 25, 2021)

MteerMan said:


> he does not have parts but according to the manual, all parts match the Grizzly.


Anything else for sale?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MteerMan (Apr 25, 2021)

tomwilson74 said:


> Anything else for sale?


He has a lot of edge sanders, and jointers, Oscillating spindle sanders, and a few more dust collectors + accessories. I also saw some Power feeders machines. I was looking by flashlight to see what I could.


----------



## tomwilson74 (Apr 25, 2021)

MteerMan said:


> He has a lot of edge sanders, and jointers, Oscillating spindle sanders, and a few more dust collectors + accessories. I also saw some Power feeders machines. I was looking by flashlight to see what I could.


I’m in beckley, I would love to go up there and talk to him.


----------

